# Over 10K miles on your Colnago? Show it to me.



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

*Over 10K miles on your Colnago? Show it to us.*

Hello All,

Colnago owners have a reputation of throwing (large amounts of) $ at a bicycle and then hanging it in the garage. Let's dispel that.

Do you have *over* 10,000 miles on your Colnago? No, I'm not going to show up at your abode an examine the odometer, I'll trust you. My mileage requirement refers to the frame set, I certainly don't expect anyone to get 10k out of their chain.

If you post up a 6 month old C59 I may raise an eyebrow...

I have 2 that clear hurdle - pictured below is my '05 Dream HP and an '06 Cristallo.

How about you?


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

View attachment 255130

Yes and that is a commuter light on her.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

2010 CLX 2.0

10,000 miles plus a tad. This is my backup bicycle, I also have a Cannondale SuperSix with many, many more miles. I try to swap bikes every 2K miles and put on a new chain. This one has been from Maine to Florida.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

View attachment 255160


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll post pics of my 97 tecnos once I hit the 10 post requirement ... over 30k miles ... I think this will be post 6


----------



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

Mulowe, jlyle, woodys737 and S2k55m:
Out of over 500 viewers (and I will assume Colnago owners) there are 5 of us. Welcome to the 1%.
JLane


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

Ugh, haven't had a chance to post the pics yet. Will do it in a day or two.
Just a preview ... 97 Colnago Tecnos (Mapei blue), Campy Record Ti 9 speed, Record Ti stem, ITM krystal stem ... wheels are Mavic open pro with Record hubs. I have been looking for a pair of mid-90s Campy Shamals but no luck so far.
It had an interesting history which I will get into with the pics hence the lower mileage than I would like to have put on the bike.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

JLane said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Colnago owners have a reputation of throwing (large amounts of) $ at a bicycle and then hanging it in the garage. Let's dispel that.
> 
> ...


I have a 2000 Colnago Master X. No idea how many miles, but for sure over 10k. Still my main ride and going strong.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

2 years on colnago c40 and c50 .....6000 kms on the first and sold that for the c50 and approx the same on that one.....12000 kms on both thats short in miles better in K's


----------



## HandyAndy (Feb 2, 2004)

I have well over 20000 miles on my 2003 C40HP. Winters, summers, crit racing, stage racing, sportives it done it all. Best bike ever.

Its in pieces at the moment getting a bit of a long overdue refurb.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

2 pics of the Tecnos.
Only 30k miles since it was out of use in 1998-99 getting repaired and I put double the mileage on my C-dale while I raced in 2000-2006. I always kept the Colnago for dry sunny non-race days.
Still an absolutely wonderful ride, and I love the classic look. When it can't be ridden anymore I will seek out another steel Colnago (Master x-light but who knows in 20 yrs).


----------



## c50jim (Jan 15, 2009)

This was my first Colnago. A C40 I bought in 1995. I was wondering if a carbon Colnago would last, saw a picture on Velonews of Ballerini winning Paris-Roubaix on one and figured it should last me at least a couple of years. I rode it for 11 seasons but sold it because I was tired of the paint and thought I could live with just a Mapei Tecnos. I figure I put over 30,000 km on it since it was my fair weather bike. Dumb me. Three months after selling it I bought a C50.

After a big crash in 2010, I was riding my different bikes and found the only one that was comfortable was my C40 (I'd sold the C50, given the Tecnos to my son). So, I offered a two year old Parlee Z1 in trade for that old C40. He just wouldn't trade. After 17 years, it still has the original bottom bracket and one original bottle cage but everything else was replaced. The bike started with 8 speed Chorus with Precisa fork and has had Record (10 now) and Flash for a long time.

None of my current Colnagos has nearly that many miles. The collection now is 3 C40s (one Mapei, one HP, one just plain normal), C50 (NOS frame waiting for parts), EP (NOS waiting for parts), 50th anniversary, Mapei Dream, EPS. Oh and my winter bike's a Master. At 15,000 km/year, it will take a while before any of them hit 10,000 miles. When you've crashed at 58 km/hr (that's what my Garmin says), spent three weeks in hospital in Italy and 10 months off the bike, you become really aware of what bike feels good at speed. I just feel OK going down bumpy hills at 70km+ on all my Colnagos in a way that I didn't on Parlees (2 Z1s and a Z4) or the Pinarello I crashed (although the latter was probably in my head). My Pegoretti is OK too but I still rate the C40 as my all time favourite.


----------



## SpitFir3 (May 14, 2012)

jlyle said:


> 2010 CLX 2.0
> 
> 10,000 miles plus a tad. This is my backup bicycle, I also have a Cannondale SuperSix with many, many more miles. I try to swap bikes every 2K miles and put on a new chain. This one has been from Maine to Florida.


is the supersix or the colnago nicer to ride?


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

When I was racing (20 years ago) I put over 20000 on my old super- now under restoration. Had Phil Wood hubs back then.

View attachment 259480


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

c50jim said:


> you become really aware of what bike feels good at speed. I just feel OK going down bumpy hills at 70km+ on all my Colnagos in a way that I didn't on Parlees (2 Z1s and a Z4) or the Pinarello I crashed (although the latter was probably in my head). My Pegoretti is OK too but I still rate the C40 as my all time favourite.


I find that _*a lot *_of folks say that after riding Colnagos. Nothing feels as confidence inspiring in the descents as my Colnagos. I'll admit, they aren't the fastest feeling bike going _up _hills, but going down is another story. I think the geometry lends itself those sensations for the ups and the downs.

Great story about your Nags, BTW. I still want a Parlee or Crumpton, but my Colnagos will always be closest to my heart and soul!!


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

The 'bad weather' C40...which in the UK is pretty much 11 months of the year!


----------



## campyc40 (Aug 4, 2010)

My 1999 C40 in Rabobank colors. It's going to be my winter bike after buying a 2008 C50 (NOS) a couple of months ago.


----------



## bxc (Mar 12, 2012)

Mulowe said:


> View attachment 255130
> 
> Yes and that is a commuter light on her.


wonderfull bike, do you use colnago nemesis stem???


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

c50jim said:


> 50th anniversary,


Oh you lucky, lucky guy. I'd give an arm and a leg for that, except then I wouldn't be able to ride it.


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

I have no idea what my odo readings are on these two, but they're well over 10 000. Since the pics, I've changed the Ventos on the Super to some 90s Mavics and the bike feels much lighter and more agile. Also the bar tape is now white - I lent her to an American girl for the Argus cycle race here in Cape Town, and she had a bit of a coming together with a tandem.

The Master needs some work. I've also been too generous and lent her out a couple of times to overseas visitors who tend to use things like table knives instead of screwdrivers for adjustments. I have some Campy Montreal '76 wheels I'd like to replace the Mavics with - again, lighter and probably more forgiving on bad roads.

And no, the bars aren't at those angles, and the pedals I use are Record and Chorus with toeclips and straps.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

SpitFir3 said:


> is the supersix or the colnago nicer to ride?


The SS and the Colnago are very similar in feel, but I have to give the edge to the Colnago.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Speaking of Colnagos hanging in the garage, mine is a couple hundred miles short of 20,000. 

:thumbsup:

.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

Mine is a C-50 with 12, 500 miles on it had it since 2006 along with three others. Mine looks 98% as new.. of course I wax and clean it always and live in San Diego. no better frame built. you may not like the ride etc. but they are tanks.


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

Rolled over 5K for this year over the weekend.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Here's mine*

Bought it in 2003 from Mike Perry of Maestro when I lived in London. C40 but ordered with standard chainstays although 2003 was the first year of HP production. I put it into storage in Connecticut when I moved to Shanghai in 2005. Took it out of storage and flew it back to my current location Singapore in 2010. Probably has around 30,000km of use. Still running Record 10. Changes have been an FSA K Force post as the OEM one had the tilt bolt shear, seatpost collar was replaced with a Campag which stopped the slipping of the OEM and the wheelset which I build in January, Gigantex rims from BHS via EBay, Pillar spokes and WI H2/H3 hub set.

It's not the lightest or stiffest but I love riding it and it still gets lots of positive comments except from the Aussie riding the Extreme Power who asked me if I got it from my father


----------



## wabasso (May 18, 2012)

boneman said:


> Bought it in 2003 from Mike Perry of Maestro when I lived in London. C40 but ordered with standard chainstays although 2003 was the first year of HP production. I put it into storage in Connecticut when I moved to Shanghai in 2005. Took it out of storage and flew it back to my current location Singapore in 2010. Probably has around 30,000km of use. Still running Record 10. Changes have been an FSA K Force post as the OEM one had the tilt bolt shear, seatpost collar was replaced with a Campag which stopped the slipping of the OEM and the wheelset which I build in January, Gigantex rims from BHS via EBay, Pillar spokes and WI H2/H3 hub set.
> 
> *It's not the lightest or stiffest but I love riding it and it still gets lots of positive comments except from the Aussie riding the Extreme Power who asked me if I got it from my father *




Pump + spokes.


----------

